# Awesome video!



## FaithsMom (Nov 30, 2008)

I have never been to this part of the forums, but my brother sent me this video and I thought you that work with police dogs might enjoy it!

This dog is fast and seems to really know its job! (In my inexpert opinion!)

Police Dog in Action 
Be sure to click on the picture when you get to the web page. 

Sandi


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

That is a great video. It's a training film, but it shows just how dedicated and determined well trained dogs can be.

DFrost


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I've always thought that was a neat video.

Though the caption on the website is incorrect. That's not a GSD, it's a Mal.


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

Too Funny!! My boss just called me to his computer to watch that video... must be making it's rounds again.


----------



## Emily (Nov 8, 2008)

This small clip is actually part of a longer training video, the rest of it is just as good. If you watch closely you can see that as the mal is pulled off the decoy he goes after his handler!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeS9wf9weH4


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

I've seen the full video. Can't remember where. It shows two dogs attacking a suspect, another one where the dog attacks the driver of a vehicle. It is a good video. Those are some really serious dogs.

DFrost 
edited to add; I should have checked your link. YOu posted the complete video. Ya gotta love those dogs. They are as serious as a heart attack.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

oldie but goodie.


----------

